# DVD-Laufwerk wird nur als CD-Laufwerk erkannt



## TheManWho (2. August 2003)

Abend mal!
Ich hab grad ein kleines Problem mit meinem DVD-Laufwerk. WinXP erkennt das nur als CD-ROM Laufwerk, d.h. ich kann keine DVDs abspielen. Im BIOS ist es ganz normal als Secondary Slave und auch als DVD erkannt.
Der Gerätemanager zeigt es mir auch mit seiner korrekten Bezeichnung an, aber im Explorer steht unter Typ _CD-Laufwerk_ . Ich hab es auch schon mal aus dem Gerätemanager entfernt und neu installiert aber das bringt auch nix...
Komme mir ein bißchen blöd vor, aber hab ich irgendwas übersehn??
Morgen werd ich noch neu anschließen, vielleicht klappt es dann (Wackelkontakt?! - wohl eher nicht...)
Schönen Abend noch


----------



## El_Schubi (3. August 2003)

hm, also ich hab jetzt win2k, aber da werden mir dvd und cdrom laufwerke grundsätzlich nur als "cd/dvd-laufwerk" angezeigt. wenn eine dvd nicht abgespielt werden kann, liegt es vielleicht daran, daß im softdvdplayer das falsche laufwerk ausgewählt ist...


----------

